# Carb & Camshaft



## Aziz2010 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi

Just took the engine apart and found this camshaft CS130R. Is it good or can i upgrade the cam to the Voodoo 262, 268, or comp XE268H? The carburetor does not have a number except these two 3620pp and 37309pp. What kind of carb is this? No other numbers.

The engine is standard bore 400 ram air III, 1970 GTO, M20, 3.55 rear gear.

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Would not recommend any of the Comp Cam XE series unless you install dished pistons. These cams are made to work with lower compression and fill the cylinders up really early. Result with stock pistons and heads is serious detonation problems.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

That engine probably came with an 068 cam. So, a slight upgrade would be a Summit 2801.

The early '69 RA3 4-speed engines came with a 744 cam. So, either a 744 clone, such as a Melling SPC-3, or a higher lift Summit 2802, would give you a bit more cam than your '70 RA3 came with. 

Here's a Lunati that is somewhere between the Summit 2801 & 2802.

Street Master Hydraulic Flat Tappet Cam - Pontiac V8 276/286 - Lunati Power

So, of those mentioned, the 068 will give you the smoothest idle & the Summit 2802 will give you the most top end power. IMO


----------



## Aziz2010 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi bigD,

How about Lunati 10510704, 10510703, 10510471, and Crower 60244? The tech guy at Lunati recommended the 704 and he said with the engine i have it's gonna operate from 1700-5700 rpm, and the 703 from 1300-5500. What do you think? (I have power brake).


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

The problem with those Voodoo cams is that they have a 110° LSA & they are what some call steep ramp cams, similar to the CC XE series cams. 

http://www.lunatipower.com/Product.aspx?id=1776&gid=287

They close the valves more gently, making less noise than the XE cams. But, those type cams are designed to fill the cylinders quicker. So, if you have a high compression engine, and 93 or lower octane pump gas, those type cams are more likely to cause detonation, than the cams which have more adv duration. 

Therefore, I wouldn't take a chance on a Voodoo, unless I used octane booster or mixed in some race gas. 

Wouldn't consider the other Lunati cam you listed. It's single pattern & 110° LSA.

That 60244 Crower is WAY to big for a street driven 400 Pontiac, IMO. Biggest Crower I'd consider is a 60243.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/cro-60243

I'd go with a dual pattern, a 112 or 114° LSA, & at least 280 adv duration. Would probably try to stay under 230° @ .050 lift. 

If I didn't plan to rev above 5000 rpm very often, I'd go with a Summit 2801. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-2801

If I wanted to rap it on up a bit, I'd go with the Summit 2802. Best bang for the bucks cams. IMO

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...-RzGGxietZQw_KF_FlLQq1jbmLPSeP7RoCJdgQAvD_BwE

Here's a Crane that looks to be somewhere between the 2802 & the 60243.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...EixRF9nyONKDNg0eySh9VIuf6FmIYCaIaAusEEALw_wcB


----------



## Aziz2010 (Mar 29, 2018)

bigD,

I am between the 2802 and 60243. Will i be able to cruise below 2000 RPM? Also i found these cams: Edelbrock 7157 and MELLING 22200. wHAT DO YOU THINK OF THESE ALSO?

Best


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Aziz2010 said:


> bigD,
> 
> I am between the 2802 and 60243. Will i be able to cruise below 2000 RPM? Also i found these cams: Edelbrock 7157 and MELLING 22200. wHAT DO YOU THINK OF THESE ALSO?
> 
> Best


Yes, if your overall gearing is correct for the speed you wanna go @ 2000 rpm. But, with 3.55 gears, I don't think you'll be going very fast @ 2000 rpm.

https://www.google.com/search?q=rpm...5j69i57j0l3.8449j1j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

And, that 7157 cam is the exact same cam as a Melling SPC-8, which is an 041 clone. Those cams are nasty in a street 400, especially without Rhoads lifters. 

The 22200 looks to be a single pattern: 290° adv dur, 223° dur @ .050, total lift .447. I realize that some like single pattern cams. I don't. If I wanted a dual pattern similar to this single pattern I'd go with a Lunati 10510312. It would fall between a Summit 2801 & 2802.

https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...ing-select-performance-camshaft/22200/4442294

Street Master Hydraulic Flat Tappet Cam - Pontiac V8 276/286 - Lunati Power


----------

